# Sexual humor



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hey guys,

I don't mean to be a stick in the mud but be careful with the sexual humor here. We would like to keep this forum open to everyone of all ages. Thanks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I agree with Chris. I like racy humor as
much as anyone, but this is a public site,
so let us agree among ourselves not to
carry things too far with the sex jokes
and coarse language.

Just my #%@#ing .02. :lol:


Nick


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

No problem, I will refrain from posting anymore of that stuff


----------

